# Any way to disable "bulb out" warning light with VAG-COM?



## RSDA (May 20, 2004)

I've installed six LED bulbs in the rear of my 2011 Tiguan (brake and running) and now the "bulb out" warning light comes on intermittently. 

I don't need to solve this via resistors, new relay, etc.—I just want to disable the warning light. Does anyone know if this can be done via VAG-COM?

Thanks.


R


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes you can its in 09 central electronics, around byte 20 . Its labeled "led lights " if you cant find it i can check my coding log and let you know the exact location.


----------



## RSDA (May 20, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Yes you can its in 09 central electronics, around byte 20 . Its labeled "led lights " if you cant find it i can check my coding log and let you know the exact location.


If you wouldn't mind letting me know, I'd really appreciate it. I don't actually own one and will need to let my mechanic know. Thanks.

R


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Its on my laptop at home, I'll check when I get off work


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Byte 23 bit 6


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

wouldnt that bit only affect the License plate lamps and not the brake/running lamp bulbs?


----------



## RSDA (May 20, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Byte 23 bit 6


Thanks. Looks like it's only for the license plate, though?


----------



## VAGBelgium (Apr 19, 2015)

*Fix the bulb out warning*

Hi, after some weeks i finally found how to disable the bulb out warning after installing led's without resistors. 
You only need a VAS5054a and this tutorial i made: https://youtu.be/9ffmGfC_TI4

greets


----------



## VAGBelgium (Apr 19, 2015)

VAGBelgium said:


> Hi, after some weeks i finally found how to disable the bulb out warning after installing led's without resistors.
> You only need a VAS5054a and this tutorial i made: https://youtu.be/9ffmGfC_TI4
> 
> greets


FOR ALL BULBS!!! not just the license plate lights


----------



## Jayrougeau (Aug 18, 2016)

Will this coding for for a 12' GLI?


----------



## gica (Jul 22, 2016)

VAGBelgium said:


> FOR ALL BULBS!!! not just the license plate lights


I realize that this thread is rather old, but is still the most effective...
Thanks to VAGBelgium :thumbup::beer:I've been able to get rid of the bulb out warning for most of the light bulbs in my Golf VI tdi. I still have light warnings for LH low beam and both Hi Beams. They're all leds. I cant figure out how to get rid of them, even with VAS5054.:banghead:


----------



## jasweger88 (Jun 7, 2021)

ZLEB said:


> Byte 23 bit 6


How does this work with 21.3 version for my mk6 fog lights


----------

